# show off your exo terra



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

hi i might be getting some frogs and im want like to see some ideas for it but can you show off what you have made out of your exo terra cages 
thanks 
jack:lol:


----------



## missllama (Aug 31, 2008)

i think u have broken a record for the show us ya... threads
i thought i was bad lol

what sort of frogs do u want?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

i think they are 2 green trees and 1 whte lip tree frog


----------



## Rocky (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol.. how many animals have you bought in the past 2 weeks? every day there are 1-2 new "I'm thinking of getting" threads from you! I know reptiles are addictive but this is ridiculous.


----------



## missllama (Aug 31, 2008)

im not trying to be rude but u no how u need ur dads help to give ur croc acceptable heating etc do u think its safe to get more things? you might struggle to look after them if u cant set up heat etc for the croc?


if u think u can cope take my advice and dont get white lips just green trees there easier to care for


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Lol.. how many animals have you bought in the past 2 weeks? every day there are 1-2 new "I'm thinking of getting" threads from you! I know reptiles are addictive but this is ridiculous.


thats the thing i haven`t be thing about getting thing i put up on the forms but the show us your frogs


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> thats the thing i haven`t be thing about getting thing i put up on the forms but the show us your frogs



What!?
In english please?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> im not trying to be rude but u no how u need ur dads help to give ur croc acceptable heating etc do u think its safe to get more things? you might struggle to look after them if u cant set up heat etc for the croc?
> 
> 
> if u think u can cope take my advice and dont get white lips just green trees there easier to care for


 i need my dads help to wire the light and cach the croc and to buy the light


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> What!?
> In english please?


:lol: haven't we abused him enough? I'm just wondering how he can keep a croc, isn't he a young teenager? :? I'm surprised it hasn't eaten him yet lol.


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 31, 2008)

What the?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

sorry i ment thats the thing i havn`t be wanting to get any thigh i put on the forms but the green tree frogs


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> sorry i ment thats the thing i havn`t be wanting to get any thigh i put on the forms but the green tree frogs


That doesn't make sense either...


----------



## missllama (Aug 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i need my dads help to wire the light and cach the croc and to buy the light




does ur dad no the proper needs of the croc?

please no one get the wrong idea im not trying to be mean im just making sure they no what they are doing incase they need any help... thats what forums are for after all


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> does ur dad no the proper needs of the croc?
> 
> please no one get the wrong idea im not trying to be mean im just making sure they no what they are doing incase they need any help... thats what forums are for after all


Was that directed at me? I had a laughing face next to the abuse part, was meant to be a joke/sarcasm


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> :lol: haven't we abused him enough? I'm just wondering how he can keep a croc, isn't he a young teenager? :? I'm surprised it hasn't eaten him yet lol.


 hahaha tough arn`t you


----------



## gold&black... (Aug 31, 2008)

leave the kid b..... U know better than him so don't b rude...... If u can't help then look at another thread... We all know how intellectually advanced all u know all's are.......


----------



## missllama (Aug 31, 2008)

no i just dont want to get suspended lol
not directed at anyone...

i just want to no why its needs havent already been seen to seeing they have owned it for so long already


----------



## missllama (Aug 31, 2008)

gold&black... said:


> leave the kid b..... U know better than him so don't b rude...... If u can't help then look at another thread... We all know how intellectually advanced all u know all's are.......



im not trying to be rude i want to help the kid
he has to start to learn from someone and if we dont give him tips were clearly not on here for the right reasons


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> no i just dont want to get suspended lol
> not directed at anyone...
> 
> i just want to no why its needs havent already been seen to seeing they have owned it for so long already


 well we had all the right heating then the crocodile was to cold to get out of the water and then we found out that all 3 heater blow up


----------



## gold&black... (Aug 31, 2008)

Well what can I say, good to know u'r out to help.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

gold&black... said:


> Well what can I say, good to know u'r out to help.....


 thanks


----------



## missllama (Aug 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> well we had all the right heating then the crocodile was to cold to get out of the water and then we found out that all 3 heater blow up




ahk well try to get the heating fixed asap because its pretty important 
just tell ur dad to jump on here aswel if he needs to get any advice it might make it a bit eaiser for him to understand what needs to be done


----------



## itbites (Aug 31, 2008)

Mate I think you should research all the threads 
that have been made recently before you jump on missllama. 
no further comment..


----------



## andyscott (Aug 31, 2008)

I think Willa6 has made a new ID


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

he no`s what needs he needs but were haveing family trobbles so we haven`t got the time to do his cage


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> he no`s what needs he needs but were haveing family trobbles so we haven`t got the time to do his cage


You should surrender it then, we don't want it to suffer.


----------



## missllama (Aug 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> he no`s what needs he needs but were haveing family trobbles so we haven`t got the time to do his cage




do u no anyone els who has one that might be able to take him on a loan for a few months?
that might be best for him
(not to put them together)
but someone who knows what it needs might be able to set the heat up and take care of it till the family stuff is over?
because it wouldnt be good if he got ill or died because he cant get propper care atm


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks but i think we are doing it very soon thanks


----------



## missllama (Aug 31, 2008)

ok i have said enough, just take my advice tho if it doesnt get soon try to re home him because they need alot of care 
good luck mate hope it all works out


----------

